

White House: Russia has ‘clear legal basis’ to expel Snowden & should w/o delay - finspin
http://www.washingtonpost.com/politics/white-house-says-russia-has-clear-legal-basis-to-expel-snowden-and-should-without-delay/2013/06/25/eb468358-ddc1-11e2-bc84-8049224b33e1_story.html

======
throwaway420
I think the general topic of spying is important enough to dominate the front
page until this issue is settled, but linking to an article with literally 1
sentence of content seems pointless and rewards mediocre content producers.

